# my first date was bbw



## Lorenzo670 (Jun 6, 2011)

so this my story how i come 2 love ssbbw ...
my first date was bbw she was working with me for 5 month and we never think about dating we be come close friends in work then one day we have drink and you u know happened when drink comes lol
then we date for 4 years then it dont work out will then i star 2 think i will date skinny girl coz as u know all people dont get why u like big girls 
then i dont enjoy it as i did with big girls then i start 2 know i just like big girls 
then i date sssbbw woman and it was the best i had and from that day until 2 day i just like ssbbw woman 
and not shy about it then i start 2 go 2 the bash for bbw and i made good friends and star see many man like me love big girls 
thanks for reading my post of me how i start like big girls 



lorenzo


----------



## Zowie (Jun 6, 2011)

I think you're looking for the FA subforum, love. Also, punctuation.


----------



## J34 (Jun 6, 2011)

Good for you. Just a reminder to check your grammar, as it is a bit hard to read.


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 6, 2011)

Lorenzo670 said:


> so this my story how i come 2 love ssbbw ...
> my first date was bbw she was working with me for 5 month and we never think about dating we be come close friends in work then one day we have drink and you u know happened when drink comes lol
> then we date for 4 years then it dont work out will then i star 2 think i will date skinny girl coz as u know all people dont get why u like big girls
> then i dont enjoy it as i did with big girls then i start 2 know i just like big girls
> ...



yeah, this is the BHM/FFA board. BHM = FAT GUY and the ladies who like fat guys.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 6, 2011)

Ermm... you go dude! Congrats and all that jazz, but as the others said you seem to be in the wrong part of the forum.:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe he is a fat man?

*eta....checked...ok...carry on!


----------



## biglynch (Jun 6, 2011)

True. Ok cool, I can go with that.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 7, 2011)

There, now I think the thread is in the right place.


----------



## Lorenzo670 (Jun 7, 2011)

excuse me im 5'10 180 lbs but im new her i dont know where 2 post


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 7, 2011)

I suggest getting familiar with the layout and type of topics discussed here before trying to post. It makes slip ups a lot less prone to happen and you'll feel more welcome if you took the time to study. I know it's more fun to jump in right away, but it can go bad. So just take a lil time to read up before jumping in and you'll like this place a lot better. I promise.


----------

